# How do I make an account on Company of Heroes; gold edition?



## rontheduck (Apr 2, 2009)

I seem to not be able to log into the game due to the fact that i need an account for online play. But when i try to make an account, it won't let me log in. Why? all i want to do is play a game. Thats it. plz help me.ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

you'll need to update it to the latest version

when you put the DVD an atuoplay will come up
click on "check for updates" and you'll be brought to a webpage here

download and install these updates in this order
1.0 - 1.4
1.4 - 2.101


you'll need a torrenting program for this to work it seems they're not hosting it normally anymore
a program like "Vuze" will work fine

if the game allows you to update in game try it that way its more secure than a torrenting program


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

All patches officially hosted *here*.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

yea forgot to post the link but thats why I mention a torrent program because thats exactly how those files are to be downloaded

I know the rules here but its fair to say not much I can do when the company wants to host its files and distribute them by torrenting


----------

